# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  ANAVAR? please help... with pic

## AnabolicAlien

Hey guys.

Got this from a good bro at the gym I've purchased plenty of other real drugs from. Just wanted to make sure it's real. Took my first 30 mgs today. Supposedly these are 15 mgs each. As you can see they are pink with no slits in them.

Thanks,
A.A.

oh - i think the same ones are located here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ight=anavar+15

----------


## AustrianOAK14

what brand are they???

----------


## AnabolicAlien

the name is slipping my mind.. sorry

i'll ask him again and tell you tomorrow.

A.A.

----------


## bigputte

This is the IP china anavar 15mg tabs.

// putte

----------------------------------
www.bodyofscience.com
www.powerboard.se

----------


## mukkler

bump

Are they any good???

----------


## Jack87

Much better options for anavar ...
I personally wouldn't touch them... 

Quality Vet, British Dragon, Hubei Huangshi 
Nanshang or BTG var would be my choice...




> bump
> 
> Are they any good???

----------


## AustrianOAK14

i think Oxandrovet from denkalls are the best but if not those then The blue anavar from hubei china

----------


## kiDRaines

they are real! Not sure if they are the best but got them as well and they work.

----------


## marlin444

lab test came back at about 13mg and change. who knows its hit or miss.

----------


## judge_dread

> Much better options for anavar ...
> I personally wouldn't touch them... 
> 
> Quality Vet, British Dragon, Hubei Huangshi 
> Nanshang or BTG var would be my choice...


Generic Supplements Anavar 10mgs is awesome too!

----------


## MAXIMA5

> lab test came back at about 13mg and change. who knows its hit or miss.


That's pretty good. Someone told me they tested their 10mg BD Vars and they came back at 7mg

----------

